# Does CBT work??



## Panda (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi I am scheduled for Cognitive Behaviour Therapy along with Zoloft. Can anybody tell me anything about it? I am very open to it and looking forward to it. Has anybody gone through it?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Trbell Just posted an article in the CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum that addresses your question.Here, click here & check it out: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001546 Click on the link he provided in that thread and you will get to the article.Hope this helps and wish you all the best.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks for posting that, BQ. But I think Panda wants to hear from peope who have been through CBT rather than expert opinions?tom


----------



## Panda (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi, I am interested in any opinion about it! Has anybody had good results? What happens at a session? I really know nothing about it. I probably should have gone through something like it a long time ago!Thanks


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might try in the CBT forum? Dr. Bolen has witten a book on it, also.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this might be hellpfu? http://www.healthscout.com/template.asp?pa...ap=1&id=8004795 tom


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Hi Panda.... sorry I got here late.... I've been through CBT and it helped me to work my way through some real tough issues in my life. I used to really look forward to going to the sessions.In my experience with CBT, in the first sessions the therapist tried to help me feel comfortable, asked me questions and let me speak about what was on my mind. Once our rapport was established and the therapist understood my needs, we explored ideas... especially that of viewing events in life from multiple perspectives. The way we view life events often has a lot to do with their outcome. So the CBT helped me to look at things from a better perspective which resulted in being able to work my way through some really tough times. For overall symptom alleviation, I've combined therapies.... CBT, biofeedback, hypno, exercise, dancing, singing and writing ...as well as lots of hugs seem to do the trick for me....







Wishing you the best Evie


----------



## Panda (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks! I heard that the more open a person is to it, the better it goes. I am looking forward to this and I hope it helps. I appreciate the responses. Panda


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

You are so right, Panda! Basically... Ya gotta wanna....







And you are going into this experience with a really good attitude.Keep us posted on your progress. I wish you the very best,







Evie


----------



## nparton (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi, I went through a few sessions of CBT last year to help with an anxiety problem, and it really helped me. It isn't a magic cure, and I still have problems, but I'm getting better slowly and can see light at the end of the tunnel, which I think is half the battle. Give it a go


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I found it very helpful. A lot of my problems with IBS are just plain nerves. I found that CBT helped me learn how to "think differently" and deal with things more constructively. My therapist also talked a lot about "Locus of control" and about changing my perception on traumatic events in my life. I feel so much better, I'm starting to lower my dosage on the Paxil and get my life back again!


----------



## lcaine (Mar 5, 2002)

I went through about 6 sessions of CBT. That is all I needed. And I was at the point where I did not want to drive or leave the house bec. of fear of losing control. CB therapist can teach you to deal with the anxiety. Since IBS has a gut and brain component, I believe the brain part needs help to heal too. Most days I have no problems driving and leaving the house... Some days I feel the anxiety and work through it...believe me I would rather stay home but I just do not allow myself that option...It has been over a year now...and I am so glad I went that way. No accidents. I also used Mike Mahoney's Hypnotherapy tapes. I still listen to them when I feel extra anxious.


----------

